# shrimp in the inlet/surf



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Last Saturday at Huntington Beach State park I netted one shrimp in my cast net while netting mullet for bait. there appeared to be more around jumping but the fish became to bite and I stuck with fishing vs netting (50 corncob mullet in a 4 foot net on one throw has its strain). A bit more towards the inlet I see some birds feeding in very shallow water- likely on shrimp.

Is it common for the current to take out shrimp in inlet during low tide? or was this an unusual phenomenon?


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Is huntington beach a good surf spot? any camping around close? perhaps a better bite than NC this time of year. Getting geared up to hit all the options hard and don't want to travel that way in vain


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

rivercat said:


> Is huntington beach a good surf spot? any camping around close? perhaps a better bite than NC this time of year. Getting geared up to hit all the options hard and don't want to travel that way in vain


you can camp in the park

it is probably slow now but fishing is pretty hot in the fall

fish the jetty or the surf- your choice, i usually walked the 1.4 miles at the jetty


----------



## morty mc moat (Dec 7, 2010)

Im up here right now, been fishing for 3 days, extremely slow, got 1 flounder, It has been pretty miserable.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morty, you are a better man than me. I started to come down for a couple of days but the forcast would not let me do it. Hope you catch a few though. Some of my buddies said they caught a few nice whiting earlier in the week over at Springmaid using fresh shrimp.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

bluefish1928 said:


> Last Saturday at Huntington Beach State park I netted one shrimp in my cast net while netting mullet for bait. there appeared to be more around jumping but the fish became to bite and I stuck with fishing vs netting (50 corncob mullet in a 4 foot net on one throw has its strain). A bit more towards the inlet I see some birds feeding in very shallow water- likely on shrimp.
> 
> Is it common for the current to take out shrimp in inlet during low tide? or was this an unusual phenomenon?


Not at all unusual in November as the shrimp are headed to deeper water. Makes fishing for specks pretty easy that time of year.


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

Morty, I had the same luck. About everyone i talked too wasn't catching much of anything either. I managed only one croaker in a couple of days. Same people said a few days earlier the fish were biting. Guess the cold weather knocked them off.


----------



## morty mc moat (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea it was tough going, but I was fishing on pawleys with a guy who said the day before they caught 10 reds the day prior, So I fished with him all day and he caught 2 reds on back to back casts and that was it. No one caught anything else all day, went back the next day and ended up empty handed again. Next trip I will make up will be late april round mackerel season and boy did I have a good time this year, so I will be looking forward to that! Good fishing to the rest of you.:beer:


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

morty mc moat said:


> Yea it was tough going, but I was fishing on pawleys with a guy who said the day before they caught 10 reds the day prior, So I fished with him all day and he caught 2 reds on back to back casts and that was it. No one caught anything else all day, went back the next day and ended up empty handed again. Next trip I will make up will be late april round mackerel season and boy did I have a good time this year, so I will be looking forward to that! Good fishing to the rest of you.:beer:


Just curious were the reds caught from surf or boat. Thanks for the info.


----------

